# Fertilome Chelated Iron



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

Hey all,

I am getting ready to spray Fertilome's Chelated Iron on the lawn. It says to put down 1 pint per 500sq ft.

I calibrated my sprayer and it will put down 2 gallons of water over 2,500 sqft. If I am reading the label correctly, then

2500/500 = 5 pints which = 80ozs

This seems like a lot of iron to put down, I wanted to bounce this off you all first to make sure I am not crazy. Dont want ot turn my grass black!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I have not used this product, but I think that's too much for foliar. I think their instructions are for soil applications. Which one you intend?


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

@g-man  I am wanting to use it for foliar.

It's a 3.25% Fe if that helps.

Thanks again.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm in a work meeting. I did a search in my cell but I gave up to try to find how to do the conversion.

I think it will be best to use this product for soil.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Any link to the label? For reference I recently used Ferromec AC which is a non chelated product with 6% iron and the label said to put down 2-8 oz per 1000 sq ft.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This is the fertilome label I was looking at. It is EDTA iron.

https://www.fertilome.com/ProductFiles/Chelated%20Liquid%20Iron-16oz%20PRS-10625.pdf


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Ok. It does look like 16 per 500 sq ft would be high. Also for reference, here is a chelated product(8% iron) I am considering spraying. 
https://www.lebanonturf.com/products/items/3756986/index.aspx
IIRC chelated iron is more effective so less is needed. The label on that 8% product says 1-2 oz per 1000.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I like this: "The unique chelated iron formulation will not stain surfaces, including concrete" I might give that a try in the future.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Pete1313

Greendoc has recommended this product to MQ in the liquid fertilizer thread. It looks pretty good too. It comes out at around $20/acre.

https://www.epesthero.com/products/feature-6-0-0-water-soluble-micronutrients?variant=275338133513

Sorry blorge that we hijacked your thread.


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

Here is he link to the stuff I have. It's says lawns, but the directions are not super clear.

https://www.fertilome.com/product/chelated-liquid-iron-and-other-micro-nutrient


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

@g-man no problem. I like the discussion. More info the better. Just want to make sure I am putting down a good product and the right amounts


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

I am wondering if the rate is higher with this product since it's only 3.25% iron.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

g-man said:


> Pete1313
> 
> Greendoc has recommended this product to MQ in the liquid fertilizer thread. It looks pretty good too. It comes out at around $20/acre.
> 
> ...


Looks like it is a good product, but man I do not need more magnesium in the lawns diet! :lol: 
My pricing for both Ferromec AC 6% iron(at a 3 oz/M rate)https://www.pbigordonturf.com/products.php?PRODUCT_CODE=9701126 and the ROOTS Fe-8 (at a 1 oz/M rate) come out to be around $10/acre.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

blorge, on the second page it talks about foliar applications for shrubs. It uses 1 tablespoon/gallon of water. I would start there for 1ksqft. If you dont see improvements in color, then go higher the next application.

1 tablespoon is 0.5oz.


----------



## scooter422 (Oct 9, 2017)

I went 4 oz per 1k Southern AG chelated iron for a blanket spray. Worked out good!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

blorge said:


> I am wondering if the rate is higher with this product since it's only 3.25% iron.


I believe the rate should be higher then the 1 oz per 1000 sq ft I linked to with the 8% chelated, but 32 oz per 1000 sq ft seems high. Is there a way you could test a small area at 3-4 oz per 1000 as ft. You don't want to turn the grass black, but it would be a waste to spray the whole yard and not get the response you want.


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

I will go with the .5 oz per 1000ft to start and see how that goes. Better safe than sorry. This stuff isn't very expensive so I'll give it a go. Thanks Everyone!


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

Pete1313 said:


> blorge said:
> 
> 
> > I am wondering if the rate is higher with this product since it's only 3.25% iron.
> ...


I might try that also, you make a good point. Don't want to waste efforts and product. Thanks Pete1313.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I just sprayed a bunch of this while I went out last time with herbicides:
http://www.nufarm.com/Assets/20657/1/Label-LescoChelatedIronPlus.pdf
I put about three oz liquid per gallon and about a gallon per thousand. The label calls for more water carrier so I used a smaller amount. EDTA chelated Iron and Manganese with some sulfate. Got it at Site One.


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

Gene, how much was that? How good was it at greening up?

Are these products inferior to using the 2 part approach, can't recall the name right now.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

It was $35.37 plus tax for 2.5 gallons. 
It is the first time I have ever applied iron. I can't compare it to anything because it was my first iron app. I bought it because I didn't want to mess with measuring out Ammonium Sulfate and Ferric Sulfate just yet since I am measuring out herbicides and that is enough trouble. I did also get a bag of Ammonium Sulfate but haven't used it yet nor sourced Ferric (ferrous?) sulfate.

the grass is looking pretty good considering what a disaster it was when I moved here. It is responding to therapy. I am getting into the tier one ballpark.

The battery was dead in my Hustler flip up and I am having trouble with the safety switches. The response from Hustler/Excel was deficient. :evil:

Here is what it looks like


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

gene_stl said:


> Here is what it looks like


VERY nice, man! :thumbup: (And, I think I may have jus5 found my next RussianAsian
Polynesian spouse while at that PostUrImage website, :lol: )


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Well it is starting to get there. Responding to therapy. There is a grassy weed species all over the lot that grow faster than the kbg northern mix or whatever it all is and does turn white when hit with Tenacity. I was going to spray it first but the grass was too long and not wanting a nastygram from the city I went ahead and gave it a haircut.
It is the hottest May on record here in St. Louis but we have had plenty of rain too so things are popping.
Thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

I've got some yellowing from some certainty I put down last week. Will iron get rid of that? I have a site one right next to the house, and so I can get some pretty easily


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Certainty on a cool season lawn?


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

g-man said:


> Certainty on a cool season lawn?


It was warm season (bermuda) but did a search for iron and after I posted, realized this was a cool season topic


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

So besides this Fertilome product, the only other product online that I have found is Southern Ag's chelated iron. Where does everyone order their stuff and does anyone have a go to brand they love?


----------



## Pennsylvaniablue (Jun 4, 2018)

Pete1313 said:


> Ok. It does look like 16 per 500 sq ft would be high. Also for reference, here is a chelated product(8% iron) I am considering spraying.
> https://www.lebanonturf.com/products/items/3756986/index.aspx
> IIRC chelated iron is more effective so less is needed. The label on that 8% product says 1-2 oz per 1000.


Just noticed I live a couple miles from this place and never knew it. I'll have to grab some and try it out.


----------

